# Clearblue Easy question



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I bought the Clearblue Easy digital test, but the readout thing doesn't seem to be working. It says it's supposed to flash while it's "thinking" but nothing happened. Can I read results from just looking at the stick? It does have 2 blue lines, but since I tossed the directions, I'm not sure if that means anything. I should just run to the store and get another


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I say run to the store and get another.







Just to be sure.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

go get a test from the dollar tree!!

I have no idea if that is a good thing or a bad thing on the digital ones! be sure to complain, they'll send you a refund!


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Dh ran out and got the cheap easy to use ones. A faint line is still a line, right???


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

YES!!!! a line is a line...so i say CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

You got a 2nd line on another test? Congrats!

Just to clarify, the digital test strips can have 2 lines even when they are









They measure both HCG and LH on the same strip...only the digital test can interpret the line.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

DO NOT - i repeat - DO NOT look at the test strip. The digital ones have 2 lines ALL THE TIME!!!! EVEN WHEN NOT PREGNANT!!! Trust me i learned this the hard way.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

I've taken 3 tests and got a faint line on all of them


----------

